# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) طلبات : ممكن روم جلكسي تاب واي فاي

## موسى خبراني

ارجوكم ساعدوني انا جيت بركب بروم للجهاز وطلع الروم مو لجهاز جلكسي تاب واي فاي فقط طلع واي فاي + ثري جي ممكن تردون لانه توي مشترية ماله اسبوع بس عندي خبره في جلكسي اس ون وتو وبعدين ما الجهاز يشتغل ويعطيني جهاز كمبيوتر وعلامة تنبية وجوال مدري وش السالفه اول مرة يصير كذا عندي وابي اخر تحديث للروم  :Confused:  :Confused: ..........وبعدين عيا يشتغل وضعية الدونالاند ...... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## noaman22000

ممكن روم جلكسي 3

----------


## kojyy

> ارجوكم ساعدوني انا جيت بركب بروم للجهاز وطلع الروم مو لجهاز جلكسي تاب واي فاي فقط طلع واي فاي + ثري جي ممكن تردون لانه توي مشترية ماله اسبوع بس عندي خبره في جلكسي اس ون وتو وبعدين ما الجهاز يشتغل ويعطيني جهاز كمبيوتر وعلامة تنبية وجوال مدري وش السالفه اول مرة يصير كذا عندي وابي اخر تحديث للروم ..........وبعدين عيا يشتغل وضعية الدونالاند ......

  *اخي الكريم  امامك الحل عن طريق برنامج  KIES* *من قائمة الادوات TOOLS نختار FIRMWARE UPGRADE AND INSTALL*   *لكن المشكلة التى ستواجهك هى كيفية تعريف الهاتف على برنامج الكيز*   *اتبع الاتى والشرح مدعوم بالصور*  * - في برنامج الكيز اذهب الى ادوات ثم استكشاف اخطاء الاتصال واصلاحها مع فصل الجهاز عن الكمبيوتر* * - وبعدين وصل الجهاز بالكمبيوتر*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *معك حتى تحل مشكلتك وفى انتظار النتيجة*

----------

